# Esophageal manometry/Bravo type tests



## Colliemom (Jan 21, 2011)

any one know the codes for the following tests?  We have some of them, but want to confirm we are correct as we have never performed these tests before.  Thanks!!! 

1.  high resolution esophageal manometry - 
2.  high resolution anorectal manometry - 
3.  biofeedback for anorectal disorders (pelvic floor dyssynergia) - 
4.  pH/impedance testing - 
5.  pH Bravo testing, 24h and/or 48hr - 
6.  non-Bravo pH testing, 24h and/or 48hr -


----------



## eescalante (Jan 28, 2011)

1. esophageal manometry study is 91010 (2-D, no stimulation or perfusion)
2. for anorectal manometry we bill 91120 and 91122 
3. biofeedback is 90911
4. impedance for under 1 hour is 91037; for over 1 hour is 91038
5. Bravo is 91035 - bill the EGD when the capsule is placed and the Bravo at the time of reading
6. catheter based pH testing is 91034


----------



## berger (Jan 5, 2012)

Do you have any guidelines for billing the 91122 Anal manometry.  I found and old trailblazer article that indicates the MD must perform the service.  We recently purchased the machine and just trying to research documentation etc. 

Thanks


----------



## eescalante (Jan 5, 2012)

We aren't under Trailblazer in Georgia (we are CAHABA). But we have a nurse perform the procedure, the doctor is always on site, and the doctor does the reading. We haven't had any issues with that method.


----------

